# MOH to be awarded to SGM Payne



## DasBoot (Sep 2, 2020)

> DELRAY BEACH, FL — An American soldier who helped rescue about 70 hostages set to be executed by Islamic State militants in Iraq has been approved to receive the Medal of Honor for actions during a daring 2015 raid, The Associated Press has learned.
> 
> Sgt. Maj. Thomas “Patrick” Payne, a Ranger assigned to the U.S. Army's Special Operations Command, will receive the U.S. military’s highest honor for valor in combat in a White House ceremony set to be held on the 19th anniversary of the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks.



SGM Payne started his career in A Co. 1/75 before heading over to the sniper platoon. Then went on to bigger things up at Ft. Bragg. 

Soldier to Receive Medal of Honor for Iraq Hostage Rescue


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 2, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Soldier to Receive Medal of Honor for Iraq Hostage Rescue


That description of events is wild!  Flying in to kick the shit out of ISIS fucks and free a bunch of prisoners - right before they’re about to be executed - is some WWII hero shit!  Can we make a movie about that?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 3, 2020)

Jesus!

_Payne said at that point, ISIS fighters began to detonate their suicide vests, causing the roof to shake. The team quickly moved off the roof to an entry point for building two._


Why am I not surprised...

_And as a sergeant first class in 2012, Payne won the Army’s Best Ranger Competition, representing USASOC._

And then this dude.  There are just some people...

_Last week, Defense Secretary Mark Esper endorsed awarding the Medal of Honor to a soldier who sustained fatal burns while acting to save fellow soldiers in Iraq in 2005. Army Sgt. 1st Class Alwyn C. Cashe._


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Sep 5, 2020)

I was probably getting ready for bed when these dudes were staring death in the face and taking the fight to the enemy. Hearing these stories just makes you want to do more. Respect to SGM Payne and MSG Wheeler.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Sep 11, 2020)

Watched a clip of the ceremony on twitter. Can someone give me some perspective? 

I thought their identities are supposed to be hush hush.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 11, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> Watched a clip of the ceremony on twitter. Can someone give me some perspective?
> 
> I thought their identities are supposed to be hush hush.



Perhaps he has moved on from an operational position within the unit and is in more of a(n) administrative/strategic/instructional role?


----------



## AWP (Sep 11, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> Watched a clip of the ceremony on twitter. Can someone give me some perspective?
> 
> I thought their identities are supposed to be hush hush.



You can't bury a MOH. You can hide a DSC/ Navy Cross, but not "The" medal.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Sep 11, 2020)

What I have seen before, is that once a guy gets a high enough medal, they pretty much pull him and he becomes a poster child. And not usually seen as a welcome relief from the one with the medal.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 11, 2020)

That's what's happened here with Apiata's VC too. National interest takes over.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 12, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> Watched a clip of the ceremony on twitter. Can someone give me some perspective?
> 
> I thought their identities are supposed to be hush hush.


He’s working as an instructor now. He’s also at 18 years- two more to retirement. He’s likely done being operational.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 13, 2020)

Video of ceremony...

U.S. Department of Defense

Well done Ranger!

New Class A's look good!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 14, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## coolusername (Sep 18, 2020)

I thought it was DOD policy to retire a MOH awardee


----------



## medicchick (Sep 18, 2020)

coolusername said:


> I thought it was DOD policy to retire a MOH awardee


Nope


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 18, 2020)

coolusername said:


> I thought it was DOD policy to retire a MOH awardee



No. Most have left the service or were KIA before receiving the award.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2020)

CPT William Swenson actually came back in the Army after he received his MoH.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Sep 18, 2020)

coolusername said:


> I thought it was DOD policy to retire a MOH awardee



There is a policy to try not to send POWs or isolated personnel to the same AOR, but it’s not unheard of. Names aren’t coMing to me, but A-10 pilots during the Gulf War had a few repeats.


----------

